# Tracker package documentation



## Shilpa Krishnareddy (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello,

I am trying to setup tracker on FreeBSD 10.3. I could not find documentation on how to start tracker and set it up. Can you please point me to a source where I can  get documentation about tracker package?

Thanks,
Shilpa


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2017)

What "tracker" package?


----------



## Shilpa Krishnareddy (Jan 23, 2017)

We got the tracker package from sysutils/tracker.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2017)

https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/Tracker


----------

